
Ask HN: Problem finding places to engage with your TG? - aminmemon
Have you​ faced problems in finding places to connect and promote your startup to the right audience? How did you solved this?
======
PaulHoule
My experience with any kind of marketing (ex. putting up posters to promote a
concert, calling B2B prospects, etc.) is that it is a lot more work than many
people think. Having realistic expectations and applying elbow grease can go a
long way.

For the area I am in, I find myself agreeing with this guy more and more

[http://www.mkbergman.com/969/of-flagpoles-and-
fishes/](http://www.mkbergman.com/969/of-flagpoles-and-fishes/)

------
twobyfour
TG?

~~~
tripled
Target Group / Target Audience

------
tripled
I usually google up for relevant websites or forums to post my startup or
submit my startup to directories.

